
This is why VR will never be popular - mozumder
https://imgur.com/umYTJP1
======
googletazer
Looks painful, but VR is the future for gaming and even education. Gaming has
to be done on a threadmill type of device, or the games have to be made in
scenes where moving forward and backward is a click, or you move by
controlling a vehicle (plane with a joystick/your exoskeleton/etc...).

------
informatimago
No, this is only an integration error. They need to add this:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJS7LzJfQA0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJS7LzJfQA0)

